# LED Cube



## pablitarq (Nov 27, 2007)

Alguien tiene alguna idea de como emprender este maravilloso proyecto ? Espero que les guste, aca les dejo el link.

http://www.lomont.org/Projects/LEDCube/LEDCube.php

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 29, 2007)

Muy fácil: Compralo hecho o el kit para armar


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 29, 2007)

Creo que ahora viendo eso, sale mas barato hacerlo que comprarlo.


----------



## rash (Feb 4, 2009)

...bueno, ya que me lo han pasado lo posteo aquí para no crear otro tema similar... biene con el sotfware para el microcontrolador... es un proyecto muy interesante...

....saludos


----------



## luisdm80 (Abr 16, 2009)

rash dijo:
			
		

> ...bueno, ya que me lo han pasado lo posteo aquí para no crear otro tema similar... biene con el sotfware para el microcontrolador... es un proyecto muy interesante...
> 
> ....saludos



Hola voy a intentar hacer este cubo y en la universidad me hacen la placa pero les tengo que dar un archivo con la placa dibuja, ya sea con orcad eagle .... y no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo, extiste alguna forma de hacrelo directamente desde el pdf, si alguien me pudiese ayudar.

un saludo y gracias


----------



## rash (Abr 16, 2009)

> Hola voy a intentar hacer este cubo y en la universidad me hacen la placa pero les tengo que dar un archivo con la placa dibuja, ya sea con orcad eagle .... y no tengo ni idea de como hacerlo, extiste alguna forma de hacrelo directamente desde el pdf, si alguien me pudiese ayudar.
> 
> un saludo y gracias



Desde el pdf creo que no se puede, vas a tener que hacerlo tu a mano con alguno de esos programas, pero de todos modos ¿no pueden hacerte la placa directamente con las imagenes del pdf?...

saludos


----------



## karl (Abr 17, 2009)

puedes hacer un PIC que mueva un registro de direcciones (4 lineas * 4 columnas * 4 capas), acoplarlo a un monton de LEDs, y darle al PIC un algoritmo bonito para decir que LED se prende y a que intensidad, por ejemplo que calcule valores de una ecuacion fractal (mas sencillo de lo que parece, es agarrar un polinomio cualquiera y darle un valor inicial, por ejemplo xnueva=4*xvieja+2, y el resultado se vuelve a meter en la ecuación despues de representarlo en un LED (por ejemplo tiempo que esta prendido), si quieres hacerlo mas cañon, haz que el valor se represente por colores (direcciónando un tercer registro para el color).

Tuviste una idea buena, voy a ver si puedo implementarla, en caso de exito, te mando el programa.


----------



## luisdm80 (Abr 29, 2009)

Ya tengo el diseño hecho en Proteus, pero solo la parte de isis, me falta la parte de ares, que he visto en el pdf que tiene dos capas y eso ya se escapa de mis escasos conocimientos de proteus(una tarde).

espero que alguien me pueda contar como hacerlo, os dejo el archivo de proteus por si alguien ve algun problema, y decir que me falta poner el esquema de la entrada de alimentacion, que no se como encontrarla en proteus, es esta






bueno creo que eso es todo un saludo.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 18, 2009)

hola, primeor vi las fotos y me parecia mucho trabajo al cuete .

pero en youtube vi videos y esta bueno.

el asunto es que no me parece bueno hacer un proyecto con un micro el cual tenga el programa de las secuencias de movimientos dentro de el micro, eso seria mucho trabajo absolutamente al cuete.

le da rigidez inutil al proyecto, diseñar un programa que haga una determinada cosa.

creo que lo piola es que el micro maneje a lso leds pero tambien reciba de la otra punta programas de la PC lso cuales se harian mas sencillos por disponer de lenguajes mas potentes, o sea de un lado USB o lo que sea y de el otro simplemente un multiplexado 3 D .

es esa la idea , ?? no ???

este otro me parece fascinante :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6JnAxTXApw&feature=related

guau este :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l4F8UbM-1t4&feature=fvw

con lo de el cubo 3D (cubo..3D ..un poco redundante ...no?) me parece que lo que les falta es apilcaciones visuales buenas.
por que los 2 ultimos videos estan buenisimos y trabajan en 2D.....fisicamente la placa es de 1D , la otra se crea con el movimiento .
asi que supongo que con el cubo faltan ideas para aplicaciones buenas.

mirando los videos , de ambos:
la tira de leds (1 D) girando que crea una imagen en 2D 
y el cubo fisico de 3D .

ME PARECE QUE podria hacerse algo muy piola si en vez de perder tiempo haciendo ese cubo de un montn de leds hiciesen solo un plando (2D fisicos) de leds y ese plano completo lo hacen girar con un motor.
asi crearian un efecto 3D que me parece seria mucho mas eficiente que el cubo fisico de 3D a leds estadicos.

no les parece ??????

miren este :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rEIFGvD4wA&feature=related
 y eso que no tiene profundidad, por que es tambien una linea, no un plano


----------



## jeancarlo4892 (Feb 14, 2010)

Creeme esto esta muy bonito y todo pero es una perdida de dinero y de tiempo....

En cuanto a como hacerlo te recomiendo que te busques como utilizar los pic´s ya que esos led´s lo complicado es la programacion te recomiendo el 16f877


----------



## Randy (Feb 14, 2010)

en si, no es dificil. aprende a multiplexar los leds con transistores...

esta tecnica se usa con los displays de 7 segmentos.

se conectan todos en modo comun (bus) y un transistor por cada 8 led, es dificil explicarlo son dirgramas, pero no los tengo a la mano.

con RGB, se vuelve un poco mas complejo, pero nada imposible.

tambien suguiero el 877 para este proyectop


----------



## orjurose (Abr 5, 2010)

en donde puedo encontrar ese proyecto mas sencillo pero con el pic 16f877 o algun otro pic


----------



## rash (Abr 5, 2010)

orjurose dijo:


> en donde puedo encontrar ese proyecto mas sencillo pero con el pic 16f877 o algun otro pic


 
http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/lc/index.htm


----------



## ElTallercito (Abr 25, 2010)

Tal vez mi duda es un poco tonta, pero ¿como hacen para que el cubo de leds quede tan prolijito como en la foto? Yo lo comenze a hacer pero en lugar de unir los leds por las patas les alargue las misma con cables rigidos pero sin embargo no me quedo prolijo.
Hice esto porque me parecio que con la longitud que tienen las patitas de los leds iba a quedar un cubo muy comprimido.
¿Uds que dicen?¿como hicieron par que el cubo quede bien?¿Queda muy chiquito el cubo o fue solo imaginacion mia?

Desde ya gracias, y suerte con este proyecto.


----------



## JAVOMAN (Sep 13, 2010)

este proyecto ya esta muy avanzado, y creo que para los que somos principiantes en el tema es muy complicado ,lo que quiero es empesar por algo basico, primero los LED de una capa o de un 1ºpiso se podria decir, como se conectan???
por lo que lei, van todos los catodos unidos, y los anodos van al piso de abajo?? y cuando mandas la señal, como distinguen a que led va dirijido??? muchas preguntas, pero algun dia lo voy a lograr...


----------



## SERGIOD (Ago 5, 2011)

*aca hay otro super chebre:* http://www.instructables.com/id/Led-Cube-8x8x8/

subo imagenes:


PD. como hago para que se vea de frente el video y no solmente el enlace 

enlace de video:


----------



## jaimehedgehog (Ago 28, 2011)

es un cubo de leds de 3x3x3 que yo hice, espero que le sirva a alguien, el programa esta con isis proteus 7 y mirkobasic como compilador.

esta chido eso que quieres armar, luego me lo pasa cuando lo termines, bueno si quieres jeje



orjurose dijo:


> en donde puedo encontrar ese proyecto mas sencillo pero con el pic 16f877 o algun otro pic



http://www.taringa.net/posts/ciencia-educacion/12341063/crear-rutinas-para-cubo-de-leds-3x3x3.html

yo lo hice, espero que todavia lo quieras jeje


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 4, 2011)

A ver, empezando por el principio no es más que un arreglo de led's en forma de cúbo en una matriz 3D

Es decir...no es nada fácil si empezamos mirando un cubo de 10 x 10 x 10...pero hagámoslo con 2 x 2 x 2 y vamos a ver que no es tan dificil

En una matriz de 2D, tendríamos 2 x 2 y es muy fácil de ver que al final tendremos 4 terminales: 2 para manejar las filas y 2 para las columnas del circuito.

Depende de cuales activemos multiplexando será el led que va a encender...

Si ahora esa matriz se hace 3D tenemos 2 circuitos como el anterior...ahora tenemos 4 bornes para manejar filas, y 4 para columnas y asi sucesivamente...


----------



## jaimehedgehog (Sep 4, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> A ver, empezando por el principio no es más que un arreglo de led's en forma de cúbo en una matriz 3D
> 
> Es decir...no es nada fácil si empezamos mirando un cubo de 10 x 10 x 10...pero hagámoslo con 2 x 2 x 2 y vamos a ver que no es tan dificil
> 
> ...



no hice uno mas grande porque donde vivo los diodos leds estan algo caros, es por eso que esta con diodos rojos y no de otros colores que llamen la atencion


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 4, 2011)

Si aca donde vivo yo estan unos 2 pesos...lo que equivale a unos 0,50 dólares cada led...

Un cubo de 10 x 10 x 10 termina costando unos 500 dólares!

Escuchame amigo jaimehedgehog tu proyecto quedó re bien...y por lo que veo obviamente manejas todos los cátodos de cada fila juntos...y luego por separado las columnas...

supongo que para un cubo de 3x3x3 con un PIC16F84A también se podría utilizar...

Lo voy a hacer...a ver que me sale...y para la programación te voy a pedir algo de ayuda


----------



## jaimehedgehog (Sep 4, 2011)

lo que pasa es que escoji ese pic porque tiene entradas analogicas y queria que se moviera al ritmo de la musica y aparte era el que tenia a la mano, puedes usar el 16f84, lo unico que tendrias que modificar serian los puertos


es un post que subi en taringa, es como hacer tus propias rutinas para que lo programes tu mismo y puedas cambiar de pic
http://www.taringa.net/posts/ciencia-educacion/12341063/crear-rutinas-para-cubo-de-leds-3x3x3.html


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 5, 2011)

Joya amigo, gracias


----------



## jaimehedgehog (Sep 5, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Joya amigo, gracias



cualquier duda me dices


----------



## mijac27 (Sep 22, 2011)

hola!

el cubo de 3x3x3 no se podria hacer para manejarlo por puerto paralelo?
con un cirquito similar a este: http://pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/computer/lpt32/index.htm


----------



## jaimehedgehog (Sep 22, 2011)

de hecho si se puede y seria bueno probarlo, seria de que tu le checaras.

por ahora ando algo ocupado y no me da tienpo de probarlos, tambien se puede con el purto serial y paralelo, hasta por el cable ethernet.

lo puedes tambien programar en visual basic o el lenguaje en el que mas te acomodes


----------



## aabaldi (Oct 26, 2011)

Hola Gente:

Les dejo imagen de un 4x4x4 comandado por micro de ATMEL.


----------



## jaimehedgehog (Oct 26, 2011)

tendras videos del cubo que nos muestres?


----------



## Soopy46 (Nov 14, 2011)

Muy buenas noches, antes de escribir nada.. no se si este es el sitio correcto para aportar y preguntar lo siguiente.

La imagen que he subido (Dibujo) es el esquema del cubo. Respecto al montaje, cuando haga el pcb subiré fotos de como hacerlo, pero como no se cuanto voy a tardar avanzo una cosita, la pata común para los layers es el positivo, y para las columnas es el negativo.

La segunda imagen que he subido (Dibujo2) es el funcionamiento "básico". (el circuito esta ambientado al ledcube 5x5x5 que es el siguiente que haré).


Corregidme si me equivoco:

Cuando tu mandas un 1 lógico desde el PIC por los puertos PB2 y PA0 activas el "transistor de paso" BC237 y BC337 y el led se enciende.


Como hacer figuras con este cubo se hace con barridos, o multiplexado, eso significa que tienes que hacer cada movimiento uno a uno y con demoras de 5mS. (aquí estará una de mis preguntas)



un ejemplo de mis programaciones es la siguiente (digamos que es a lo basto para probar que funcionase bien el PIC y el cubo):


```
'****************************************************************
'* Name : UNTITLED.BAS *
'* Author : Soopy46 *
'* Notice : Copyright (c) 2011 Mulinee..46 ] *
'* : All Rights Reserved *
'* Date : 11/11/2011 *
'* Version : 1.0 *
'* Notes : *
'* : *
'****************************************************************
cmcon=7 ;convertir puerto A en digital
peter var byte ;crea la variable peter y le asigna
;un espacio de memoria de 0 a 255 
nike var byte ;crea la variable nike y le asigna
;un espacio de memoria de 0 a 255 
x1 var portb.0 ;asigna el nombre de x1 al pin B.0
x2 var portb.1 ;asigna el nombre de x2 al pin B.1
x3 var portb.2 ;asigna el nombre de x3 al pin B.2
x4 var portb.3 ;asigna el nombre de x4 al pin B.3
x5 var portb.4 ;asigna el nombre de x5 al pin B.4
x6 var portb.5 ;asigna el nombre de x6 al pin B.5
x7 var portb.6 ;asigna el nombre de x7 al pin B.6
x8 var portb.7 ;asigna el nombre de x8 al pin B.7
x9 var porta.0 ;asigna el nombre de x9 al pin A.0
y1 var porta.2 ;asigna el nombre de y1 al pin A.2
y2 var porta.3 ;asigna el nombre de y2 al pin A.3
y3 var porta.1 ;asigna el nombre de y3 al pin A.1
 
main:
trisa = %00000000 ;Hace todo el puerto A como salida
high porta.7 ;Enciende el led para comprobar que funciona
pause 500 ;Demora de 1/2 segundo
low porta.7 ;Desconecta led
pause 500
 
;----------Movimiento en cuadrados-------
inicio:
for peter = 1 to 10 ;repetir un total de 10 veces
high y1 ;--------------------------
high y2 ;--------------------------
high y3 ;Enciende las columnas x7 
high x7 ;x8 y x9-------------------
high x8 ;--------------------------
high x9 ;--------------------------
gosub pausar
low x7 ;--------------------------
low x8 ;Apaga las columnas x7 x8 y 
low x9 ;x9 y enciende las columnas
high x4 ;x4 x5 y x6----------------
high x5 ;--------------------------
high x6 ;--------------------------
gosub pausar
low x4 ;--------------------------
low x5 ;Apaga las columnas x4 x5 y
low x6 ;x6 y enciende las columnas
high x1 ;x3 x2 y x1----------------
high x2 ;--------------------------
high x3 ;--------------------------
gosub pausar
low x1 ;--------------------------
low x2 ;Hacer los movimientos de 
low x3 ;antes pero en sentido 
high x4 ;opuesto (Antes < ,ahora >)
high x5 ;--------------------------
high x6 ;--------------------------
gosub pausar
low x4 ;--------------------------
low x5 ;--------------------------
low x6 ;--------------------------
high x7 ;--------------------------
high x8 ;--------------------------
high x9 ;--------------------------
gosub pausar
low x7 ;--------------------------
low x8 ;--------------------------
low x9 ;--------------------------
next ;siguiente repetición
 
For nike = 1 to 2
porta = %0001111 ;Encender todos los lays y la columna x9 
portb = %1111111 ;Encender todas las columnas
pause 500 ;Demora de 1/2 segundo
porta = %1000000 ;Apaga los lays y la columna x9 y enciende led rojo de pruebas
portb = %0000000 ;Apaga todas las columnas
pause 500 ;Demora de 1/2 segundo
next
goto inicio ;volver a la línea de programa inicio
pausar:
pause 200
return
 
end ;fin de la programación.
```
 

Digo que es a lo basto porque es controlar todos y cada uno de los movimientos uno a uno.. y yo creo recordar que había alguna manera de guardar una figura y luego representarla..
Por ejemplo decir que un mando mide desde el eje 0:

0-3 de largo
0-1 de ancho

y yo hacer un programa que lo hace ir hacia alante y hacia atras simplemente cambiando lo siguiente

0-3 de largo
1-2 de ancho
0-3 de largo
2-3 de ancho
y viceversa..

No se si me entendéis.
Hacer una figura por ejemplo y luego esta representarla y cambiar su posición con un par de códigos..

Lo que esta en rojo es la pregunta.. ya que si quiero hacer varias programaciones y tengo que hacer todos y cada uno de los movimientos uno a uno el PIC lo voy a llenar con nada.. (ya me entiendo..)

o maneras de hacer que se vayan encendiendo los leds como en este video




 
Partes:
0:08
0:53
_*1:20 *_este es el que mas me interesa.. hacer que se enciendan "a boleo"..

a ver se programar bastante en Basic pero quizás hay cosas que podría hacer de otro modo por eso pregunto..



Si alguien me puede ayudar con esto.. de la programación, cuando la acabe la subo y los pcb también 
(Utilizo MicroCode Studio 3.0.0.5 y pbp 3.47)

Saludos


----------



## jeryus (Nov 20, 2011)

un saludo a todos, disculpen, no habra forma de que me puedan ayudar a mas o menos guiarme de como hacer la programacion en assambler/ensamblador... eh visto puros cubos de leds en Basic pero no se programar en Basic por lo tal no los entiendo y no nos permitieron programar en C para este proyecto, sera posible que alguien me pueda echar una mano con esto?

porcierto, estoy usando el Pic 16f887, equivalente al 16f877 pero con cristal interno...


----------



## jeryus (Nov 20, 2011)

cito: 

Cubo led
Muy buenas, a ver, yo solo se programar en basic pero.. si que podria ayudar a guiarte para seguir mas o menos un orden..
tambien te paso un trozo de codigo en ASM y me dices si es así como tu programas..

(mas o menos..)


```
INCLUDE "16F628A.INC"
RAM_START         EQU 00020h
RAM_END           EQU 0014Fh
RAM_BANKS         EQU 00003h
BANK0_START       EQU 00020h
BANK0_END         EQU 0007Fh
BANK1_START       EQU 000A0h
BANK1_END         EQU 000EFh
BANK2_START       EQU 00120h
BANK2_END         EQU 0014Fh
EEPROM_START      EQU 02100h
EEPROM_END        EQU 0217Fh
R0                EQU RAM_START + 000h
R1                EQU RAM_START + 002h
R2                EQU RAM_START + 004h
R3                EQU RAM_START + 006h
R4                EQU RAM_START + 008h
R5                EQU RAM_START + 00Ah
R6                EQU RAM_START + 00Ch
R7                EQU RAM_START + 00Eh
R8                EQU RAM_START + 010h
FLAGS             EQU RAM_START + 012h
GOP               EQU RAM_START + 013h
RM1               EQU RAM_START + 014h
RM2               EQU RAM_START + 015h
RR1               EQU RAM_START + 016h
RR2               EQU RAM_START + 017h
_peter             EQU RAM_START + 018h
_raton             EQU RAM_START + 019h
_salto             EQU RAM_START + 01Ah
_PORTL             EQU  PORTB
_PORTH             EQU  PORTA
_TRISL             EQU  TRISB
_TRISH             EQU  TRISA
#define _x1               _PORTB??0
#define _x2               _PORTB??1
#define _x3               _PORTB??2
#define _x4               _PORTB??3
#define _x5               _PORTB??4
#define _x6               _PORTB??5
#define _x7               _PORTB??6
#define _x8               _PORTB??7
#define _x9               _PORTA??0
#define _y1               _PORTA??1
#define _y2               _PORTA??2
#define _y3               _PORTA??3
#define _rutbot           _PORTA??6
#define _PORTB??0          PORTB, 000h
#define _PORTB??1          PORTB, 001h
#define _PORTB??2          PORTB, 002h
#define _PORTB??3          PORTB, 003h
#define _PORTB??4          PORTB, 004h
#define _PORTB??5          PORTB, 005h
#define _PORTB??6          PORTB, 006h
#define _PORTB??7          PORTB, 007h
#define _PORTA??0          PORTA, 000h
#define _PORTA??1          PORTA, 001h
#define _PORTA??2          PORTA, 002h
#define _PORTA??3          PORTA, 003h
#define _PORTA??6          PORTA, 006h
#define _PORTA??7          PORTA, 007h
 INCLUDE "LEDCUB~1.MAC"
 INCLUDE "PBPPIC14.LIB"
 MOVE?CB 007h, CMCON
 MOVE?CB 000h, TRISA
 MOVE?CB 000h, TRISB
 HIGH?T _PORTA??7
 PAUSE?C 001F4h
 LOW?T _PORTA??7
 PAUSE?C 001F4h
 LABEL?L _subbaja 
 MOVE?CB 0FFh, PORTB
 MOVE?CB 003h, PORTA
 GOSUB?L _tsb
 GOSUB?L _comprobar
 MOVE?CB 0FFh, PORTB
 MOVE?CB 005h, PORTA
 GOSUB?L _tsb
 GOSUB?L _comprobar
 MOVE?CB 0FFh, PORTB
 MOVE?CB 009h, PORTA
 GOSUB?L _tsb
 GOSUB?L _comprobar
 MOVE?CB 0FFh, PORTB
 MOVE?CB 005h, PORTA
 GOSUB?L _tsb
 GOSUB?L _comprobar
 MOVE?CB 0FFh, PORTB
 MOVE?CB 003h, PORTA
 GOSUB?L _tsb
 GOSUB?L _comprobar
 GOTO?L _subbaja
 LABEL?L _tsb 
 PAUSE?C 0C8h
 RETURN?
```

saludos y ya iremos hablando para avanzar con tu proyecto..
porcierto que dimensiones quieres de cubo? :O
3x3x3 4x4x4 5x5x5 .. ?


RESPUESTA para soopy 

soopy, la verdad yo uso ese ensamblador te mostrare un fragmento de la forma de programar que uso 


```
ORG 0x0000
  
 GOTO INICIO
  
  ORG 0x0010

INICIO: CLRF PORTC
  
  BSF STATUS, RP0
  BSF STATUS, RP1
  
  CLRF ANSEL
  CLRF ANSELH

  BSF STATUS,RP0
  BCF STATUS,RP1
    
  CLRF TRISC
    
  MOVLW 0x03
  MOVWF TRISB      
  
  BCF STATUS,RP0
  BCF STATUS,RP1
  
 MOVLW CTE2
 MOVWF PORTC
  
CICLO: CALL RETARDO
  
 BTFSS PORTB,RB0
```


y en cuanto a las dimensiones de mi cubo, ahorita estoy trabajando en un prototipo de 3x3x3 pero mi proyecto en realidad es de 6x6x6 es proyecto final de materia, si alguien me puede echar una mano con la programacion en assambler o bien, como dije, ayudarme saber por donde empezar y que hacer mas o menos, no se programar en basic por tal, no entiendo los codigos en basic, yo estoy usando ensamblador y pues si alguien me puede echar la mano con eso pues me haria un gran favor


----------



## pasobanda (Nov 20, 2011)

Hola! Bueno me presento porque soy nuevo en este foro.  Soy estudiante de electrónica, y me parece buen proyecto el del cubo de led, y veo que se hacen grandes avances en el subforo.

La verdad que con este proyecto ando algo liado. Con la programación no hay problema, ahora que con el esquema tengo problemas. He visto diferentes esquemas y algunos no tienen que nada que ver con el resto.

Los PIC que utilizo son el 16f876A y el 16F84A.

Mi duda es sobre como conectar los leds al PIC. Si quiero un cubo de 4x4x4 ¿necesito 20 transistores? ¿no? 4 para las 4 plantas y 16 para las columnas?

¿Porque he llegado a ver circuitos con apenas 4 transistores, conectando directamente las 16 columnas al PIC, si ambos PICs no dan corriente suficiente?

Disculpen mi ignorancia. Saludos y gracias!


----------



## jeryus (Nov 20, 2011)

lo que pasa es que puedes reducir tus conexiones a un led de dimensiones mayores conectando registros de memoria temporal (asi los llamo yo) que son los flip flop, en mi cubo 6x6x6 tengo planeado usar 74573 o su equivalente que seria 74373 es un flip flop tipo D, conectas todas las salidas del pic en comun a las entradas de 6 registros flip flop, es decir.. todas las entradas D1 de todos los registros, y luego todas las D2 
de otro modo ocuparia 36 direcciones para todos mis anodos

los clock van a un multiplexor de 3 a 8 salidas y los /oe van en comun igual que los datos 

de este modo te quedarian 6 del pic para los anodos, 6 para los enables, y 3 para el multiplexor de 3a6, y 6 salidas para las tierras... un total de 21 puertos del pic, en mi caso uso el 16f887, sin embargo, todavia tengo problemas con el programa, te dejo el instructivo del cual me estoy guiando en este link 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/33508060/Cubo de Leds.pdf


----------



## pasobanda (Nov 23, 2011)

Jeryus he estado viendo más o menos el circuito que me has dicho. La verdad que es un buen planteamiento para cubos de mayores dimensiones. Tengo una duda, que en cuanto me la resuelvas entenderé...creo que todo... o al menos una parte del problema . La cuestion es que si quieres encender dos led que esten en pisos diferentes y en columnas diferentes, Al estas los enables conectados al multiplexor, solo podras habilitar un integrado (74ls373 en mi caso), por lo que solo tendras un led encendido asi que por lo que puedo llegar a entender, tienes que habilitar uno por uno cada cierto tiempo, para que de la  sensación de que estan los dos a la vez, me imagino que será un mínimo de 24 fps.

Por otra parte, el 74ls373 actuaría como "buffer", donde la patilla G (habilitación), la podremos poner a Vcc, y jugamos con la patilla /oe para activar o desactivar (estado de alta impedancia) los pisos.

Por último, los transistores de los cátodos (de cada piso) no harían falta al estar el 74ls373 ¿no?

Sigo motando los LEDs, en cuanto termine y me haga con el pic, voy con la programación y comento.


----------



## alejandrozama (Nov 23, 2011)

hola saludos a todos me les voy a unir en la realizacion de un cubo led.


En la siguiente pagina encontraran todo lo necesario para realizar el cubo de *5x5x5*, incluye los archivos hex para programar la pic 16f688

http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/lc/index.htm#PCB_Layout


encontre el archivo pdf para la realizacion del cubo *8x8x8*, es el mismo de la pagina que mencionan al principio, esta el pdf pero faltan los archivos para programar los microcontroladores

http://www.mediafire.com/?7w2itbx9cjjwbx1

si alguien pudiera encontrar los archivos para este ultimo de 8x8x8 seria muy bueno


----------



## Ericktronik (Nov 26, 2011)

aca estan unas imagenes de la placa que diseñe.
ya esta probada, funciona  y lo mejor de todo es que es con pic 16F877.
trae su matriz para hacer los niveles.
espero comenten.


----------



## Hyperion (Dic 9, 2011)

Hola, Saludos a todos.


En primera instancia tambien tengo muchas ganas de realizar este proyecto y estoy recopilando informacion y en ello encontre el esquematico del cubo 8x8x8 pero tal como dicen otros comentarios, los LED resultan ser bastante costosos (serian 512 led en total y saldrian unos 300 Dolares) por lo que me veo en la obligacion a realizar uno mas pequeño y el de 5x5x5 que subio el usuario Rash me agrado bastante, pero cuando quiero descargar los archivos para revisarlos, el segundo pdf (080355_pcb_205.pdf) aparece como archivo corrupto por lo cual no puedo continuar ya que tengo unas ciertas dudas que quiero esclarecer ... 
No se si alguien mas tiene ese archivo y lo pudiera subir nuevamente al topic cosa de seguir buscando informacion de ello.

Atte. muchas gracias.

Hyperion.





Ericktronik dijo:


> aca estan unas imagenes de la placa que diseñe.
> ya esta probada, funciona  y lo mejor de todo es que es con pic 16F877.
> trae su matriz para hacer los niveles.
> espero comenten.



Ericktronil, esta buenisimo el diseño de tu cubo ... tengo unas dudas y no se si me puedes ayudar .... necesito esclarecer dudas sobre el esquematico y el PCB del cubo, seria mucho pedir que me las envies ??

Saludos.


----------



## Ericktronik (Dic 9, 2011)

Hyperion dijo:


> Ericktronil, esta buenisimo el diseño de tu cubo ... tengo unas dudas y no se si me puedes ayudar .... necesito esclarecer dudas sobre el esquematico y el PCB del cubo, seria mucho pedir que me las envies ??
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Hperion.

En primera, los archivos que subiste son del popular cubo hecho con un microcontrolador atmel.
yo tambien pense en armar ese cubo, pero para poder hacerlo tenia que hacer un programador de atmel, y la placa salia mucho mas costosa que la que acabo de hacer.

te enviare los archivos del cubo porsupuesto, pero solo los el PDF para hacer el montaje con su respectiva lista de materiales, ya que trabaje mucho para poder diseñar ese circuito(el cadigo no esta finalizado).

espero poder tener respuestas para tu dudas(cualquier cosa MP).

trabajare en estos dias para tener los archivos totalmente listos y poder enviartelos.

Saludos.
P.S. espero que cuando lo montes me envies algunas fotos.


----------



## Hyperion (Dic 9, 2011)

Ericktronik dijo:


> Hola Hperion.
> 
> En primera, los archivos que subiste son del popular cubo hecho con un microcontrolador atmel.
> yo tambien pense en armar ese cubo, pero para poder hacerlo tenia que hacer un programador de atmel, y la placa salia mucho mas costosa que la que acabo de hacer.
> ...




Claro que subire fotos a medida que avance y luego realizare un topic de los progresos, cosa que los usuarios del foro vean los progresos y puedan realizar preguntas.

No te puede enviar MP ya que aun no tengo los mensajes necesarios. Ademas, me serviran mucho lo que puedas enviarme cosa de avanzar con el proyecto.


Saludos.

Hyperion


----------



## Hyperion (Dic 16, 2011)

Ericktronik , consulta ....


en el archivo pdf que esta en la pagina 1 de este topic, aparece el esquematico pero no aparece el cristal de cuarzo que aparece en tu esquematico ... es necesario que este o es escencial ???


Saludos.

PD: esperare tu esquematico con el pic ... mientras realizo pruebas con el pcb wizzard ... si puedes enviamelo a mi correo, por favor


----------



## Ericktronik (Dic 16, 2011)

Hyperion dijo:


> en el archivo pdf que esta en la pagina 1 de este topic, aparece el esquematico pero no aparece el cristal de cuarzo que aparece en tu esquematico ... es necesario que este o es escencial ???



Hola Hyperion.

en realidad el cristal de cuarzo se usa solo para los microcontroladores de Micrhocip(que yo sepa), los micros de atmel no necesitan un cristal.

pero en realidad prefiero trabajar con microchip pues es mas barato que atmel.

PS. con respecto a los archivos creo que vas a tener que esperar mas de lo que te dije, pues el lunes fuy operado, y no puedo usar demaciado tiempo la PC.


PS2. con respecto al topic del cubo, quiero ser yo el que haga el topic dedicado(ya que es mi cricuito) y juntos podriamos complementarlo poco a poco.


----------



## Hyperion (Dic 16, 2011)

Hola. 

Igual estuve buscando información y entendí el porque no se necesita el cristal de cuarzo en el proyecto (el Atmel lo tiene incorporado ). Así que voy a seguir con el diseño de este proyecto. También encontré el de 4x4x4 pero no todos los componentes están en Chile. 

Si quieres ser el primero en realizar el topic del cubo, no es problema para mi, ya después iré complementando tu info con la mía. 
Se que en estas fechas es complicado el asunto del tiempo, me pasa lo mismo. Trabajo en terreno y no dispongo de una oficina para realizar los diseños así que la única alternativa que tengo es hacer una imagen mental para luego hacerla en las noches en mi casa. Lo bueno que los componentes que usa este proyecto son de bajo precio en Chile por lo que puedo hacer el original y cambiar algunas cosas como el conector para programar el CI y colocar un puerto mas apropiado. 

Saludos y felices fiestas.


----------



## tazma (Dic 17, 2011)

hola yo busco algo mas sencillo si es posible 
quiero montar un disco de tron para mi hijo con 8 leds 4 en una cara y 4 en otra si es posible con algun pic que aga algun juego de luces pregunto por soy novato y no domino mucho esto
salu2


----------



## Ericktronik (Dic 17, 2011)

tazma dijo:


> hola yo busco algo mas sencillo si es posible
> quiero montar un disco de tron para mi hijo con 8 leds 4 en una cara y 4 en otra si es posible con algun pic que aga algun juego de luces pregunto por soy novato y no domino mucho esto
> salu2



en realidad lo que quieres hacer es mucho mas facil de lo que parece.
solo conecta los leds en paralelo y conectalos a dos pilas AA con un interruptor y listo.

espero sea lo que buscas.
saludos


----------



## Hyperion (Dic 17, 2011)

tazma dijo:


> hola yo busco algo mas sencillo si es posible
> quiero montar un disco de tron para mi hijo con 8 leds 4 en una cara y 4 en otra si es posible con algun pic que aga algun juego de luces pregunto por soy novato y no domino mucho esto
> salu2



Hola

estimado, buscando en el gran sitio Taringa encontre algo que quizas te sirva ... ya despues le puedes colocar led de alto brillo blancos ...

http://web7.taringa.net/posts/hazlo-tu-mismo/11961785/disco-de-tron-hecho-con-papel.html







Tambien esta esta Opcion:

http://www.paper-replika.com/index....-light-disc-papercraft&catid=39&Itemid=200144






Saludos.


----------



## aabaldi (Dic 19, 2011)

jaimehedgehog dijo:


> tendras videos del cubo que nos muestres?



Aqui tienes una animación:
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=2357391867869

Y un programa experimental para generar las animaciones:

http://www.ab-soft.com.ar/cubo/dots.php


----------



## tazma (Dic 19, 2011)

ok gracias es como el que tengo y lo que quiero es poner unos leds voy a informarme


salu2


----------



## Ericktronik (Mar 5, 2012)

Bueno...
por fin termine mi cubo.
estoy haciendo arreglos en el pdf que voy a subir en el topic dedicado.
aca un video del primer test.


----------



## alejandrozama (Mar 5, 2012)

se ve increible muy buen trabajo, en espera del post con archivos

Felicitaciones.


----------



## jaimehedgehog (Mar 5, 2012)

Te quedo muy bien, feicidades


----------



## Hyperion (Mar 5, 2012)

Ericktronik dijo:


> Bueno...
> por fin termine mi cubo.
> estoy haciendo arreglos en el pdf que voy a subir en el topic dedicado.
> aca un video del primer test.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3py3UsH98g



Impresionante ! ! ! ! 

espero con ancias poder ver algo sobre el pdf y sacar adelante el proyecto ... apesar que lo tuve que dejar de lado por asuntos de estudios ya que estoy en el proceso de la titulacion. Saludos.


----------



## emanuel182 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hola soy nuevo... les comento que estoy por emprender este proyecto con un programador que se llama niple... si alguien lo a usado agradeceria que me ayuden o me pasen el link de algun programador que sea facil de usar....


----------



## Ericktronik (Mar 20, 2012)

emanuel182 dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo... les comento que estoy por emprender este proyecto con un programador que se llama niple... si alguien lo a usado agradeceria que me ayuden o me pasen el link de algun programador que sea facil de usar....



aca hay algo que tal vez te ayude.
http://electronicacompleta.com/lecciones/programacion-de-un-pic-con-niple/


----------



## Hyperion (Mar 20, 2012)

Ericktronik .... 

Pudiste hacer un topic nuevo sobre el proyecto del cubo ??? 


Saludos.


----------



## Ericktronik (Mar 22, 2012)

Hyperion dijo:


> Ericktronik ....
> 
> Pudiste hacer un topic nuevo sobre el proyecto del cubo ???
> 
> ...



Porsupuesto Hyperion, acabo de hacerlo.
este es el link del aporte.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/aporte-cubo-led-5x5x5-pic16f877a-72222/#post632373


----------



## emanuel182 (Abr 9, 2012)

Ericktronik dijo:


> aca hay algo que tal vez te ayude.
> http://electronicacompleta.com/lecciones/programacion-de-un-pic-con-niple/



Hola de nuevo...!!! Me ah servido ... Una pregunta tendras programas .hex que me ases para cargarlos en el pic??? gracias!!!


----------



## Ericktronik (Abr 9, 2012)

emanuel182 dijo:


> Una pregunta tendras programas .hex que me ases para cargarlos en el pic??? gracias!!!



no entendi la pregunta...
puedes volver a formularala de un forma mas puntual porfavor


----------



## minol (Mar 17, 2013)

hola que tal soy estudiante de universidad y estab pasando el programa que publicaste a ensamblador pero se me dificulta un poco quisiera poder saber si puedes ayudarme estoy empesando a programar hice la matriz de 3x3x3 con el pic 16f84a pero tengo problema con la de 8x8x8


----------



## gonzaguerini (Mar 16, 2015)

hola, tengo un cubo de led que hice.. y actualmente tengo cada pin con un nombre asignado y lo activo con 1 o desactivo con 0..
Ej. niv1=1;col1=1;col5=0;

lo que estoy buscando hacer es "crear" una variable o algo asi que al poner solo 1 o 0 ya tome la posicion.. dejo un ejemplo a groso modo

nivel1 (
col1;col2;col3;col4;col5;
col6;col7;col8;col9;col10;
col11;col12;col13;col14;col15;
col16;col17;col18;col19;col20;
col21;col22;col23;col24;col25;
)

luego yo programaria de la siguiente forma..

nivel1 (
1;1;1;1;1;
1;0;0;0;1;
1;0;0;0;1;
1;0;0;0;1;
1;1;1;1;1;
)

 no se si se pueda.. seguro estoy delirando  pero seria genial ya que me ayudaria a guiarme "graficamente"..


----------



## papirrin (Mar 16, 2015)

pues pones un arreglo normal no?

algo asi:
short nivel1[25] = {1,1,1,1,1,0,0,0 , etcetera};

para cambiarlo individualmente pones:

nivel1[1]=1;


----------

